# any success with castis or quinqs?



## puckplaya32 (Jan 6, 2008)

Is anyone having any sucess with breeding either castaneoticus or quinquevittatus?


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

i have had very good success with my quins. i get about 3 tads a week from my 1.2 trio. it could be more but i like to let them transport then remove the transported tads. here is their most resent morphs.


----------



## puckplaya32 (Jan 6, 2008)

are your quinq tads successfully morphing out and making it to adult hood? As well would you have any available anytime soon?


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

the five in the pic are spoken for they are about 3 months old and i had 3 that i sold about 3 months ago so id say they are fine for adulthood. i get the occasional SLS froglet but they are far and few between. probably something I'm doing. i have about 20 tads in the water in various stage that will be ready in a few months.


----------



## puckplaya32 (Jan 6, 2008)

i would love to get a group of them when those tads are ready to go


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

same here put me down for some.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Congrats on the Quinqs Steve.

Last year my group gave me some healthy froglets - but this year all tads so far have morphed with SLS.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

i had the same problem till i started letting them transport all of their tads and then pulling them. now i only get the occasional SLS here and there. i get allot less offspring this way but they are all much healthier.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Didn't you just acquire this group late last year? That is really great work.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

yep last year they started breeding about a month after i got them. 5 eggs a week like clockwork but 1 out of every 10 was a good tad. since the change its been smooth sailing so far. i also noticed that the tads like to be kept pretty warm like upper seventies with a slight temp drop at night. at least this has been working well for me. Ive heard they like it very humid where as mine seem to prefer it more like pumilio with some drying between misting.


----------



## puckplaya32 (Jan 6, 2008)

How about the castis? Does anyone even have any of them anymore?


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

I have 5 casteonoticus and I havent had any luck yet. Some are younger and I just added them. I have witnessed some breeding behavior and may have heard some calling. Im crossing my fingers.


----------



## puckplaya32 (Jan 6, 2008)

Did you purchase them off a board member or at a retail store?


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

I got the original 4 from Mike Novy at rainforest junkies but one died. He said he bread them before. I then purchased two more from Regal reptile.


----------



## puckplaya32 (Jan 6, 2008)

ok, thanks for the info. i will see if i can track any down


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

The key is having a female. Casti's are notorious for have a skewed sex ratio in favor of male


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

chris from dartfrog depot has 2 and im pretty sure they are both female.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I currently have 4 but two are only 2-3 mos old and the other two are only 6 mos old. What age do castis mature at?


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

im not 100% sure but i think around 8 months


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

The last time I consulted someone about casteonoticus they said they were female heavy.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

castis can take anywhere from 12-24 months they are similar to terriblis in that sense, mine just started calling and it looks like i have a 2.2.


----------



## puckplaya32 (Jan 6, 2008)

anyone have any castis available?


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

I just picked up two more locally and am hoping to find a male as like Steve said I believe I have two females. Need to set up a new tank for the group.

Some have told me they like different conditions than most of the darts we keep. Anyone know anything about casti breeding behavior, egg laying preferences, natural habitat?

Chris


----------



## asch803 (Nov 10, 2007)

I just found what i thought were some "bad" eggs and threw them out (they probably weren't bad actually). But i was just really happy to know the castis are breeding at only about 8 months old...Then i looked closer and i found 2 tads in a canister and a 3rd tad in another canister! The 3 tads are nice size and look very healthy! I have a total of 4 of the castis, but just added the 4th, a younger one a few weeks ago (had it in quarantine for about a month plus). I'm wondering if i have 2 females in that original 3? The tank is a 20 extra high vertical w/ a small water area in the front left corner (not running water). I have several film cansiters and nut pods but they seem to like the canisters. Hopefully these will morph out well. I've read that they morph out relatively quick by comparison to some of my other tads.

Andy


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Andy,
great to hear!!! can you post a full tank shot?


----------



## asch803 (Nov 10, 2007)

I will try to get a few shots, but i'm a terrible photographer and can never figure out how to post. i do hope pulling the 3 tads was a good idea.

Andy


----------



## asch803 (Nov 10, 2007)

here are pics of the castis tank...20 extra high vert tank.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks Andy, do they lay in the black or white canisters?


----------



## asch803 (Nov 10, 2007)

as promised, the pics are terrible! I found eggs and tads in both the black and the clear canisters...I have them laying on the leaf litter at about a 30 degree angle w/ a little water in them. Really nothing special at all...i think the more important thing is that i luckily got a female (or possibly 2).


----------

